# CIC Software



## stevepoulter (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a BMW F10 2010. I was wondering how I find out if my CIC software is up to date. If not how do I go about updating it.

Thanks


----------



## gcrofton (Aug 2, 2013)

Visit http://www.bmw.com/update and enter the last 7 digits of your VIN.


----------



## stevepoulter (Aug 31, 2014)

I get this....

To perform the software update via USB stick, you will require the USB audio interface (included in optional equipment codes SA 6FL, SA 6NH, SA 6NK, SA 6NL, SA 6NS, SA 6AE, SA 6NR) as well as the Control Display and iDrive. This offer is only available for selected vehicles manufactured after March 2010. Your vehicle can be updated provided that you have the ‘Software update’ option on your ‘Settings’ menu in the Control Display

Does that mean it is not possible for me to update and an update is likely available


----------



## TDarby (Aug 25, 2014)

I am in the same situation, I have a 2010 E60 with a production date of 06/2009 and my CIC does not offer the software update via Idrive. I am also having a hard time determining if their is a update :dunno:, and how to find a update , and load it.


----------



## stevepoulter (Aug 31, 2014)

TDarby said:


> I am in the same situation, I have a 2010 E60 with a production date of 06/2009 and my CIC does not offer the software update via Idrive. I am also having a hard time determining if their is a update :dunno:, and how to find a update , and load it.


I have found out that the update is only available via USB in the arm rest with an installed combox. Without this we are stuck with the software version already loaded into the car.

I am considering a combox upgrade with USB/AUX in arm rest retro fit.

Just got to get the money together...i'm not as rich as the people on the forum ;-) with their brand new BMW's


----------

